# Driver dead from crash on I-91 South, passenger critically injured



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

*Driver dead from crash on I-91 South, passenger critically injured*

Driver dead from crash on I-91 South, passenger critically injured | masslive.com
*WEST SPRINGFIELD -* A single-car accident on Interstate 91 just south of Exit 14 has claimed the life of the driver and seriously injured a passenger, state police said. 
The driver, a 23-year-old woman, was pronounced dead following the 9:15 p.m. accident, according to police. 
A 17-year-old passenger who was thrown from the car was critically injured, police said. He was rushed to Baystate Medical Center in Springfield.


----------

